# RA4W LLC|UK|Voxility 500Gbps DDoS Protected|1 Gbps|SSD|Starting from $2/month



## RA4W (Dec 3, 2015)

**


RA4W LLC is a registered company in Nevada offering services in the UK. All our servers include free DDoS Protection from Voxility. 


*Current promotions: *


-30% off recurring applies to all plans except 256MB-VZ and 512MB-VZ use promo code: *M5H1GS5GR4*


-Double the RAM of your VPS for free & life


*Plans*


256MB-VZ


256MB RAM


10GB SSD


1 vCPU


250GB Bandwidth


1 IP


$2/monthly


*ORDER*


------------------


512MB-VZ


512MB RAM


20GB SSD


1 vCPU


500GB Bandwidth


1 IP


$4/monthly


*ORDER*


------------------


1024MB-VZ


1024MB RAM


30GB SSD


2 vCPU


1000GB Bandwidth


1 IP


$4.9/monthly after promo


*ORDER*


------------------


2048MB-VZ


2048MB RAM


40GB SSD


2 vCPU


1000GB Bandwidth


1 IP


$7.7/monthly after promo


*ORDER*


*Visit our website for more info and bigger plans https://ra4w.com*


Additional IP's are available for 1 USD per IP.


----------



## RA4W (Dec 9, 2015)

2048MB-VZ available for only $4 *use code: SKE5C38E0O*


----------



## drmike (Dec 9, 2015)

Sketchy looking.


----------



## k0nsl (Dec 10, 2015)

Well, looks like somebody registered the domain only some months ago, then presumably bought a 'Hostro' template (edited hurriedly, as one can tell) along with the customary WHMCS license (which actually comes back as "verified").


Anyway, first impression is often everything. Your billing area is returning a 522.


[edit]


And you can tell they really struggled with the "about us / who are we"-page. What relation does a picture of a HTC have with your service? That your webpage is mobile friendly (untested)?
As for the 'brief rundown', it was indeed brief..


-k0nsl


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 10, 2015)

On the plus side they don't have a TOS or AUP so anything goes. It's hard to find low priced VPSs that allow TOR exit nodes.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 10, 2015)

Interesting discounts:


----------



## drmike (Dec 10, 2015)

wlanboy said:


> Interesting discounts:



That's some of that Common Core math.


----------



## RA4W (Dec 11, 2015)

drmike said:


> That's some of that Common Core math.



"30% off recurring applies to all plans except 256MB-VZ and 512MB-VZ"


----------



## joepie91 (Dec 12, 2015)

Footer states 500gbps mitigation, About page states 700gbps. Also, Voxility doesn't operate in the UK, does it?


----------



## RA4W (Dec 17, 2015)

joepie91 said:


> Footer states 500gbps mitigation, About page states 700gbps. Also, Voxility doesn't operate in the UK, does it?



Sorry for that it's supposed to be 500gbps, they have a PoP in London.


----------



## drmike (Dec 18, 2015)

RA4W said:


> Sorry for that it's supposed to be 500gbps, they have a PoP in London.



Either way I can't see any way Vox is going to legit eat that packet flow size for you as a customer.  Mind you, I am not going to test it or anything.


Any time someone adverts the maximum capacity of their provider I just shake my head.  Bigger isn't better like this.   It's invitation for someone with free time and bad intentions to go wreck you just cause it's that easy.  Vox is good, but you aren't paying for 500gbps nor getting anything too big of chunk of that and certainly not sustained.


----------



## joepie91 (Dec 19, 2015)

RA4W said:


> Sorry for that it's supposed to be 500gbps, they have a PoP in London.



Are the servers themselves hosted with Voxility? Or are you tunneling?


----------



## fatboy (Feb 6, 2016)

Just a heads up to say that their nodes seem to be dropping off and there are rumours over at LET that the company is being wound up. Support tickets are no longer being answered either by the look of it.


I bought one as I needed a test box for a month or so - got my $2 out of it 


Looking at the sales thread at LET, there are still people buying from them today.........no notifications from the company yet.


----------

